

A Series of Tron Games With Tron Bots - skorks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwDKMiAfxFE&feature=player_embedded

======
niyazpk
Some tips from a contestant:
[http://experimentgarden.blogspot.com/2010/02/google-
universi...](http://experimentgarden.blogspot.com/2010/02/google-university-
of-waterloo-ai.html)

